# 신념이 없는 사람은 믿음도 없다.



## wonlon

*신념이 없는 사람은 믿음도 없다.
*
I have some difficulty understand this sentence, how do you translate this sentence?


----------



## Superhero1

I need a context. Abstract words 신념 and 믿음, and the structure of the sentence make it metaphorical.


----------



## wonlon

It is a pity that there is only one sentence, no sentences before it.
Can it mean "Those without conviction cannot be trusted."?


----------



## Superhero1

The sentence can be translated in two ways, except for the choice of the words :

1 A person who doesn't have conviction(or the Creed) cannot be trusted.

2 A person who doesn't have conviction has no belief (to everybody (even including himself)).


----------



## Superhero1

1 is translated liberally, but 2 is translated literally.

The meanings are different and I think 2 is more accurate in accordance with the given sentence.


----------



## kenjoluma

I didn't think it would be translated in #1 above for one second. 

"Someone who doesn't have 신념, doesn't have 믿음 as well". I believe this is what it is unless provided with more context.


By the way, what's the difference between 신념 and 믿음? I think this sentence is somewhat ... funny.

"If you don't have a watch, you don't have a timepiece, either."


----------



## wonlon

This is an example showing the use of noun-suffix -(으)ㅁ. It has no context. I also think this sentence is vague.


----------



## Superhero1

A person who doesn't have religious belief is a man who doens't have belief to everyone. I think 신념 and 믿음 are not interchangeable, and each of them has its own subtle meaning: 신념 is used to show someone's resolution or religious belief, 믿음 is used to show someone's trust against other people.


----------



## oloekis

신념 = 믿음? I think they can be interchangeable. But when I see the word 신념, it gives me a sense of one's strong principle, while 믿음 is more general term for "belief".


----------



## oloekis

wonlon said:


> Can it mean "Those without conviction cannot be trusted."?




No. As Kenjoluma has answered it already, It's no doubt that this sentence means "Someone who doesn't have 신념, doesn't have 믿음 as well".


----------

